# Framework für Diagramme, Charts etc. (Excel-like)



## isowiz (9. Dez 2008)

Kennt Ihr ein kostenloses Framework oder eine andere Möglichkeit, in Java Diagramme und Charts zu erstellen wie man es aus Excel gewohnt ist. Ich stell mir das ungefähr so vor: http://www.nevron.com/Gallery.ChartFor.NET.PieChartGallery.aspx

Da das aber nur für ein privates Projekt von mir ist macht es kein Sinn, dort hunderte von Euro für Lizenzen auszugeben. 

Gibt es solche Frameworks auch kostenlos?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2008)

JFreeChart


----------



## isowiz (9. Dez 2008)

Danke! Macht einen guten Eindruck und sieht super aus. ich denk das ist perfekt


----------

